# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  REAL Spiropent 0.02 mg - Boehringer/Ingelheim

## MichaelCC

Here are some pictures of Spiropent 0.02 mg - Boehringer/Ingelheim.
It's directly from pharmacy. Pictures show complete package - 10 boxes per 20 tablets/box (200 tablets totaly). You can see a "plastic tape" that put the boxes together.

----------


## hangtight08

I was researaching lots of products but I can not find info on this supplement, I found it in muscle mag. It is called Tribex it is a testosterone booster ?? Anyone know anything on this product, how well it works and or side effects??

----------


## FranKieC

> Here are some pictures of Spiropent 0.02 mg - Boehringer/Ingelheim.
> It's directly from pharmacy. Pictures show complete package - 10 boxes per 20 tablets/box (200 tablets totaly). You can see a "plastic tape" that put the boxes together.


Spiropent are hands down the best Clens

----------


## ajfina

totally fake bro  :LOL:  kidding, mike come on bro stop writing ur name on ur pics

----------


## hangtight08

hey well thanks dudes

----------


## Smart-tony

Looks good to me.

----------

